# Metal



## Unkrautmeister (Apr 15, 2011)

I've looked and have seen any metal threads so decidied to start one. Whats your favorite genre, band, whatever. One of my fav bands is Eluveitie. 
[video=youtube;JZxB3IM_gVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZxB3IM_gVg&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
Not everyone's cup of tea but I love the blend of the different instruments and chanting.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

Unkrautmeister said:


> I've looked and have seen any metal threads so decidied to start one. Whats your favorite genre, band, whatever. One of my fav bands is Eluveitie
> 
> Not everyone's cup of tea but I love the blend of the different instruments and chanting.


The lead singer sounds like the guy from In Flames.
There are plenty of threads for other genres, not many if none at all for metal.
I like metal mixed with nontraditional instruments. If it's done properly.
Here's one of my favorite bands here:
[video=youtube;eBqxN_tyC80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBqxN_tyC80[/video]


----------



## zazahzle (Apr 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;4YyN6zIzBfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YyN6zIzBfU&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Unkrautmeister (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice bands  I'll have to add them to my collection. Heres another favorite, Kalmah, with a Megadeth cover.
[video=youtube;oNwYdr_HEfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNwYdr_HEfk&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.shoutcast.com/Internet-Radio/Gods+Forsaken+Radio+-+Worlds+Best+Metal+Station+-+www.godsforsakenradio.com

badass metal radio. you will here awesome stuff you haven't heard and you can request what you love.
this is my hash making soundtrack.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

Kalmah is good stuff, I have a rare CD of theirs.
I like a lot of non-commercial metal. So many good bands out there. 
I'll put some videos on here, maybe you'll find something you like.

[video=youtube;soPKIdWzMhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soPKIdWzMhk[/video]

[video=youtube;-je6JYIHdvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-je6JYIHdvA[/video]

[video=youtube;SIzoyPfPKO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIzoyPfPKO4[/video]

[video=youtube;OxCq8-vnvW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxCq8-vnvW0[/video]

[video=youtube;54vdUqnCLEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54vdUqnCLEY[/video]

[video=youtube;CqHiZWAVJZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqHiZWAVJZE[/video]

[video=youtube;JZ5QleN03DU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ5QleN03DU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Unkrautmeister (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the posts I'll be occupied for a while listing to all this.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 15, 2011)

Unkrautmeister said:


> Thanks for the posts I'll be occupied for a while listing to all this.


Myspace used to be a good place for finding good music. Used to be. I pretty much have everything I want
on my computer anyways, I still haven't listened to all of it yet.


----------



## zazahzle (Apr 15, 2011)

These dudes are fuckin crazy.. crazy time sigs, and breakdowns.. check em out.....

[video=youtube;EVFiqDTtP50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVFiqDTtP50[/video]



I've seen them live and they blew my mind.. 8 string guitars and shit..


----------



## zazahzle (Apr 15, 2011)

this is them live!!! peep it

[video=youtube;JbQCzePCT6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbQCzePCT6M[/video]


----------



## LowTimes (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't like to talk about genre's when I talk about metal, considering there's always arguments from those who deem their music superior to others. Also, there are way too many fucking genre's that have `core` afterwards. Obviously I speak from personal experience.

If I had to choose a genre I would choose Post-Hardcore.
Band: La Dispute.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 16, 2011)

I should upload some of my music online. I have been in a few metal bands.
I do a lot of mixing and recording for some bands too. Occasional drum or bass
tracks, and a few vocal and guitar tracks too. Music has been a side hobby of mine 
for like 20 years now.

If anyone's interested, I'll upload some stuff tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Unkrautmeister (Apr 20, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> I should upload some of my music online. I have been in a few metal bands.
> I do a lot of mixing and recording for some bands too. Occasional drum or bass
> tracks, and a few vocal and guitar tracks too. Music has been a side hobby of mine
> for like 20 years now.
> ...


Happy 4/20! Green I'd like to hear some of your music if you still want to upload. Heres another favorite of mine.
[video=youtube;FVAQQujgSxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVAQQujgSxQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;C-ur-E1IP0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-ur-E1IP0c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 21, 2011)

Unkrautmeister said:


> Happy 4/20! Green I'd like to hear some of your music if you still want to upload. Heres another favorite of mine.
> [video=youtube;FVAQQujgSxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVAQQujgSxQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Amon Amarth is pretty good, I have just about every one of their albums. "Once Sent From the Golden Hall" to me is the best one.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 21, 2011)

Most metal coming out these days is fucking terrible. Too much screaming and random guitar wanking without any melody. Now black sabbath. There's some good shit.

[video=youtube;ZiShfBmb-oA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiShfBmb-oA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;x05WMVEPQzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x05WMVEPQzo[/video]
ha


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;M3pSbXDqPMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3pSbXDqPMs[/video]

COC used to be soooo badass. their skull was my first ever tattoo... in 1988!


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;aP3VncHYxSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3VncHYxSw[/video]

[video=youtube;ZCkCm8t61GU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCkCm8t61GU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lobsterxmanx (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;SA3ckjPXWKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA3ckjPXWKo&feature=related[/video]my favourite kind of music, is basically the best kind of every type of music as long as its good. obviously im drawn to more complex stuff, but everything has cycles of highs AND lows, so music needs a new genre. a genre of no genres... 

Amogh Symphony is currently the thing i listen to most. the have a new album that is innnnsaaaaneeeeeeeee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA3ckjPXWKo&feature=related


----------



## Unkrautmeister (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the videos. Here's some Arch Enemy.
[video=youtube;dsGxd-9kguE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsGxd-9kguE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
[video=youtube;MrSqeS8Ya-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrSqeS8Ya-E&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 22, 2011)

Arch Enemy does a great cover of a Megadeth song: 

[video=youtube;iE0FpwB5TPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE0FpwB5TPw[/video]


----------



## pro grow (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm satisfied knowing god didn't miss shit...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwfq7FposeA


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 22, 2011)

pro grow said:


> I'm satisfied knowing god didn't miss shit...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwfq7FposeA


didn't watch because of WoW content. fuck that. find a new video.


----------



## pro grow (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the band Immortal http://rutube.ru/tracks/3796295.html?v=6c6c9ce60577bf5265338ab8fb81a53f
This is just one of their good songs. Just found out about them, but killed to many b cells to remember to 
go buy their album.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 23, 2011)

In Flames just got done recording their next album. Its in mixing-editing and will be released within the next 60-90 days.....IN FLAMES~~~

Stay Green


----------



## Unkrautmeister (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks all awesome stuff! Lamb of God with probably my favorite song, cause it makes you think.
[video=youtube;GDIR9XmvFdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDIR9XmvFdE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's a good Amon Amarth song, from about 13 years ago:
[video=youtube;naU2WoQBCQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naU2WoQBCQw[/video]


----------



## Straight Sativa (Apr 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;cDeKMhf6ptU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDeKMhf6ptU[/video] 
Fuckin love this shit ^


----------



## One Leg Mike (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;WcEPdTy7_uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcEPdTy7_uE[/video]


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;yFd1e1h3i_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFd1e1h3i_U&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;B12xFDlB1wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B12xFDlB1wc[/video]


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;3FfQHe3P4aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FfQHe3P4aM[/video]

[video=youtube;Vs5727QFhtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs5727QFhtw[/video]


----------

